# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2021)

Have a great day!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2021)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2021)

Hope you're having a wonderful birthday, Uncle Bob! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji1634] <---- whiskey


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2021)

Uncle Bob, I hope you are enjoying your day and wish you many more happy birthdays.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 14, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you are having a great day, and have a great year ahead! 
Stay safe!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2021)

Happy birthday, Uncle Bob! I just learned that June 14th is National Bourbon Day. [emoji1634] How perfect! Enjoy your day and your cake and ice cream (chocolate, right?).


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2021)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!  I hope it is the bestest ever!


----------

